# Window Fell Off Of Rail



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you're sure it was frozen, take a hair dryer to the window and see if it moves after pressing the down button. Then try moving by hand if it still does not.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Mine did the same thing. The window regulator needed to be replaced.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd suggest to search the Audio treads to see if someone has some pictures with the front door panels off. Typically there's a few hidden screws around the interior handle, and push clips around the outside.


----------



## salmontaker (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a 2014 cruze that has the same issues. 1st time the glass failed to lower the dealer covered it under the warrantee. That fix was good for 11 months. The 2nd time the car had 37000 miles no longer under warrantee but I was able to get them to fix it again. Today now 13 months later the glass and the regulator have again become seperated yet a 3rd time. Could this be an example of if you want it done right you do it yourself. There was no ice or snow last night , the vehicle was started and warmed since it was 28 degrees . Yet, it still failed.


----------

